# na straně bloku



## Imissmycat

"Ten dům je na druhé straně bloku", what's the exact meaning for "strana"? It is the "side,page,party" in English. I guess it must be "side".
So "druhé straně" is locative, "bloku" is also or gentive?
Dekuji moc!


----------



## kelt

_Strana_ means _side _in this example.

Yes, _bloku _is a genitive. The meaning of the sentence is quite clear: _That house is on the other side of the block._


----------



## Imissmycat

Děkuji, jásně.


----------



## cajzl

_"na druhé straně bloku"_ means also _"on the second page of the (writing) pad"_

druhý = second, other
strana = side, page, also political party
blok = block/bloc (many various meanings), (writing) pad


----------



## tlumic

cajzl said:


> _"na druhé straně bloku"_ means also _"on the second page of the (writing) pad"_
> 
> druhý = second, other
> strana = side, page, also political party
> blok = block/bloc (many various meanings), (writing) pad


 

Yes, you are right. To mě nenapadlo! But, the house has to be drawn on the paper, naturally...


----------

